# Allergen? Gluten Allergen?



## Nick Thomas (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey Everyone,I have been diagnosed (or rather eliminated of all other diseases) with IBS. I was wondering how do you actually know if you have an allergen to certain food(s)?I have noticed when I make spaghetti with regular pasta noodles my stomach reacts almost instantly (bathroom time) vs if I make spaghetti with brown rice noodles I do not have this problem... I am thinking gluten (this is the chemical found in wheat products?). Also, is there any clear way to know if you are indeed allergic to gluten, or is the only way to eliminate gluten from my diet and see if it makes a difference or not? Also... How do I know for certain if a products contains gluten (many foods do)?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You can be tested for celiac, but it isn't exactly an allergy.Sometimes it is more the high level of resistant starch in wheat the bothers people, and rice have very little of that kind of starch.Does bread or any other wheat based food bother you, because if pasta does because of the gluten you should have the same problems with breads, cookies, cakes, anything made with rye or barley and often oatmeal as it is typically processed on the same machines as wheat.If you go to any of the celiac support sites they have long lists of all the food additives and foods that may be cross contaminate with gluten.


----------



## Jaimee (Sep 10, 2010)

You can be gluten intolerated but not have celiac disease. Thats what I think I am. I definitely have a wheat intolerance


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of times I think "wheat intolerance" that is not celiac is due to high levels of resistant starch, not the gluten in the wheat.General lo-carb diets often help IBS-D even if there is no effort to completely remove every last source of gluten in the diet. It seems to be the reduction in starch (most starchy foods have resistant starch, rice has the least) that is helping.Less resistant starch means less gas and IBSers often do not have a normal response to normal levels of gas.Gluten is otherwise just like every other protein you eat, starch is the major source of gas.


----------

